# I don't care about school anymore (or my future)



## ev_77

Hey there, I'm Jon and I'm a high schooler.

For these past few months I have been doing almost no homework and giving minimal attention in class and giving almost no effort in learning. I've never been a good student, but I've always at least tried to do my homework in order to pass, thinking about my future and about getting a job and a car and etc. However right now I just don't care at all. I can sincerely say I don't care about my future. I don't know if this is just a phase or if this is going to go on for a while, but its hurting me academically obviously. Even though its early in the school year I'm already at a risk of failing all my classes, especially if I continue thinking this way. I've thought about going to a psychologist about this, but I don't have the courage of doing it (I'm too anxious to say what I'm actually feeling to a person face to face). Even though I'm typing this in order to get help, another part of me doesn't want help. I guess both parts of me agree that "we" need to get this out there, for someone to know how "we" feel. Thanks for any replies, and for simply reading.
BTW: I was diagnosed with ADHD many years ago and take medicine to treat it, however I'm not sure if it works.


----------



## Joe

If you don't go get help now you will be in a worse position in the future, you should try get help and you should try to discipline yourself when it comes to studying. I know I became disinterested and didn't take much in during high school but I'd be better off for it now I guess.


----------



## chaosherz

You definitely sound like you are depressed. I would go to your school's counsellor if you have one. If they are halfway decent they should at least listen to you and try to help. Psychologists are, in my experience, an expensive waste of time, but if you feel you need to, see one of them as well. Maybe it will help you.

At the end of the day, I think you need to attack this problem now while you are still young and not let it constantly nag you and slowly destroy your life, as depression and anxiety does.


----------



## mike91

Try and force yourself and this coming from someone who did not care about my future and thought once i am out of school it will be great so i dropped out now i want a good job it next to impossible for me to get one and it will only make you feel more depressed and make your anxiety worse
Look 4 years of hell or 40 years of hell and been poor at least if you have a good job you can get all them nice items you want and a house


----------



## GodGetsMeThrough17

Hey, I know this kinda far out there, but I'm a high schooler too and definently don't care for schooling as much as I should. I do pretty well in school I just don't want to live the same as the rest. What im trying to say is life is an Amazing thing that we were given the chance to be apart of, and I hate the idea of going to school, going to college, getting a good job, so I can get good money for a good retirement. It's the same life that most humans choose to live, I want to live in a different way, a way not so known. I want to live without the illusion of safety, and control, I want to actually be honest with myself, an that would be knowing that you really have no control of what can happen tommorrow, I'm a Christian and I hope to live a life of unsurity so that I can trust God daily. I don't see a point in making a future plan cuz it most likely won't go your way, and then we end up feeling like failures. Anyways I wanted to say you shouldn't be concerned if your not as engaged in schooling as the rest, schooling may not be the back bone of your life. Obviously I don't know where you are spiritually, but looking into the lifestyle Jesus Christ has to offer us is worth it, following Him is were true life is found. Hope this Helps somehow.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

mike91 said:


> Try and force yourself and this coming from someone who did not care about my future and thought once i am out of school it will be great so i dropped out now i want a good job it next to impossible for me to get one and it will only make you feel more depressed and make your anxiety worse
> Look 4 years of hell or 40 years of hell and been poor at least if you have a good job you can get all them nice items you want and a house


did you drop out of high school or college?


----------



## mike91

Twelve Keyz said:


> did you drop out of high school or college?


High school or grade 8 here in australia i was 15


----------



## iCod

I'm quite literally in the same position. I just have no motivation anymore to try in school. None.


----------



## Joe

iCod said:


> I'm quite literally in the same position. I just have no motivation anymore to try in school. None.


just keep believing that there will be an sas meetup that will sate your wildest dreams


----------



## HookedOnEbonics

Stop taking meds.
If you gotta tap the **** outta your feet and drum while you do work, do it.

Don't **** up in high school, especially if you're almost already done. Life will just be harder if you don't.
Take this form someone that messed up all of highschool because of suicidal depression, mood swings, drug abuse, anxiety and etc. All dandy now, but if i didn't **** up early on, i would be so far ahead than where i am now.

Just do it. The work.


----------

